# Detailingworld™ Review – Illuminate Car Care Purple Storm



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Illuminate Car Care Purple Storm*

*Introduction*
Thanks for Illuminate Car Care for sending this sample of their fallout remover over for review.
Illuminate are a very new brand on the scene, but have a full line-up of products for sale that will cover pretty much every user at some keen prices 
More info can be found on their website www.illuminatecarcare.co.uk

*The Product*
The product was sent over in a 250ml clear, unbranded bottle with black finger trigger. The liquid itself is a consistency I've not seen from a fallout remover before, completely opaque, quite thick and very purple.

Giving it the old sniff test, I can definitely say this is one of the strongest smelling fallout removers I have ever smelt, completely vile!










*The Manufacturer says:*
_ Purple Storm is an advanced formula that will remove all brake dust and iron contaminates. Once sprayed on, within a few moments all the contamination will turn purple. Purple Storm is safe to be used on all exterior parts, including bodywork, wheels, glass and trim.

How to use:
Spray on liberally
Leave for 1-3 minutes, agitate if needed
Dont allow to dry
Rinse off with a strong stream of water
_

*The Method*
Just in time for winter and the inaugural winter prep, the test bed was the new polo in the best colour possible for this test, white

As with using all fallout removers, the car was given a thorough prewash, 2bm and rinse, before being liberally sprayed over the entire car

Touching on the colour and consistency of this product, it was one of the strangest fallout removers I have ever used!

Spraying onto the car the vivid purple colour remained and it contrasted really well against my white paint. The thick gel like consistency allowed the product to remain generally in place on vertical panels, which increases the exposure time, something I prefer in a fallout remover as you're not wasting loads by it running instantly off the panels.


























From the pictures you may notice that the spray pattern was less of a spray and more of a squirt, and there was seemingly no adjustment on the spray head

While the purple was great as a contrast aid to see where product hadn't been applied,the poor trigger pattern meant that it was hard to get an even thin coat down onto the car, using up alot of product in the process

It was only 3 months ago that my car its initial decon, and over summer contamination isn't that bad, but the product quickly got to work and the instantly recognisable bleeding effect could be seen, happening quite quickly


























After leaving to dwell for 5 minutes (it was quite a cool day), the product was rinsed off, which did take a bit more water than usual to clear all the purple colour, but it did rinse off cleanly and didn't leave any residue behind

I then followed up with my normal fallout remover of choice with a second hit and checked areas that previously bled for sings of any more contamination

I was pleased to report that the smaller higher quantity particles showed no evidence of being present, but there were some isolated larger bleeds I had not seen before


















*Price*
Prices for these are very competitive, and can be purchased at
https://www.illuminatecarcare.co.uk/product-page/purple-storm

250ml - £3.84
500ml - £6.29
1l - £9.79

When comparing these to the general market, they are a good couple of quid less than others, which as a percentage is very good. It is often you see 1l bottles of fallout remover priced at between £13 and £20

Shame there is no 5l offering as I would have loved to see a similar rate applied to that

*Would I use it again?*
In 250ml size, with that trigger, i'm afraid its a no from me.
Using the triggers that are shown to come with 500ml and the 1l offerings, it would a different answer however

*Conclusion*
Concluding fallout remover reviews are always tricky as reviewing and testing is inherently unscientific on car panels

Bleeding colour intensity is not necessarily linked to potency, and cars are not covered with the same type or quantity of contamination all over.

Just because some sections of the car needed 2 hits with 2 different fallout removers to remove doesn't mean that the all the contamination would have been removed in 1 hit with a different product

Conclusions I can draw about this one however are:

The consistency is great, loads of cling on vertical panels means that you don't waste product with it running down the car
Colour is surprising but also very useful for checking even coverage
Fallout was removed and quickly
The small 250ml trigger is awful
The smell is truly horrible (whether that is a band thing or not is up for debate, i dont mind strong chemicals as it generally means they are potent)

If the trigger can be swapped for a better model, or you pick up one of the larger quantities sold, then my only major gripe with the experience is removed.
Performance seems to be good and prices are excellent, (The price/l for the 1l is as good as other brands price/l in bulk quantity) I just wish 5l options were available as a lot of people buy in bulk due to the rate of use of fallout removers

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

